# 2 Cows and a Chicken



## Daniel (Jul 16, 2011)

The interview:



Source: 2 Cows and a Chicken


----------



## Always Changing (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks for helping me to smile today Daniel.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Daniel (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Daniel (Feb 9, 2012)




----------

